# Power Belts



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So I am thinking of goin with these this year but have yet to go try them. Ive always used sabots but Ive read some pretty good things about the PB's. Anybody use these and if so what do ya think.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Power Bands*

I'm assuming you mean Power Belts. I talked with Randy at Kents in Ogden a couple of weeks ago about shooting them in my Renegade, he said that some rifles will shoot them fine, while an identical gun won't shoot them worth a dang. I spent the $20 or so for a package but haven't taken the time to go out and try them. I've been shooting the Great Plains for so many years with great success, it's really hard for me to change.
I like the idea of the pointed end for flight, and then the destruction of the hollow point once it hits. I've contacted Hornady about inserting a polymer tip in the Great Plains, but they don't have that on their radar, nor do they have any plans on making a bore size bullet in 54 cal. that has a polymer tip. Not enough demand for that caliber.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Power Bands*

Yup thats what I ment all right lol thanks for the correction. And let me know what you think once you have shot them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I love them. I have shot two deer with them and can shoot tight groups at 100 yards. I have a .50 cal Omega. I shoot the 245 grain arrow tips with 100 grains of tripple 7 so two pellets. Buy some and try em. I still swab the gun between every shot with the TC sturated pads and then a dry patch. They work good.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sabots are ballistically superior to conicals (like Powerbelts). Here's an article by Randy Wakeman, a noted firearms expert, that will help explain why sabots are more accurate than conicals:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/sabots_better_bullets.htm
I also like to shoot Powerbelts because they are easy to load and handier to carry. My Traditions rifle shoots them really accurately out to 100 yards. I have also killed deer with them inside of 100 yards and the deer have gone right down.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you search "powerbelts" there is a lot of info on here too.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

in the Knight that I have I use power belts they produce the best results, for my rifle over the sabots. plus I like the full size bore bullets. more lead = harder hits. BTW its a .54 cal and I use either the 348 or 405 grain bullets & 90 grains of powder seems to be enough to get the job done. if you come across the buffalo bullets pretty much the same as the power belts, so don't turn them down.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger that was a good read! Thank you.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i have heard alot and read alot about the powerbelt bullets they work well on deer however if you are shooting them at elk from what i have read i would not shoot them. i would shoot a bullet like the barnes ez.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have been using the powerbelts for the last 5 deer season and all 5 bucks were drd (dead
right there) i use the 240 green tips and have shot bucks up to 200 yrd with no compaints what so ever. like the other folks have said try them if they patern well in your weapon then 
you should be just fine.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have shot them from a T/C .54 cal. Black Mt. Magnum. I had this gun sighted in for a .50 cal. 310 gr. bullet, with a sabot. They did'nt even come close to the same spot that I was sighted in for with the Sabot. I never did adjust sighting for the Power Belt. I was just seeing if they were close to what I was shooting. Don't get me wrong! I'm not saying they are bad, just not willing to re-sight to shoot them...."If it aint broke, don't fix it". 

Good luck on your hunt, and get the "Big one"


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I've had **** good luck with the powerbelt .45 cal hollow tip, very accurate and all i use is 100 grains of powder. I shoot them through a .45 cal disc extreme made by knight, the other thing i love about them is they are very easy to load vs the barnes, very tight to load especially after the first and second shot, anyway good luck.I would suggest them to anyone.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

i have used power belts for the last 3 years sense i have got into the new inline muzzleloaders. i have harvested 2 deer personaly and have had three other deer killed by them in my hunting party. when i firtst got my new inline with my dad at the same time we got about 5 or 6 different types of bullets from sabots to powerbelts.
the powerbelts by far shot the most accurate out of all that we tried, but after harvesting two deer with the green tipped power belts, both have grenaded when hitting the rib bone while entering the deer. have made for great vital damage but pains in the ars for tracking.
however a body in my group uses the hollow points in the PB's and hasn't had that problem though.
thats what i have found with them. love there accuracy but wish they would stay together on impact better.
berettaboy


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I have used powerbelts only. Quick and easy with good results. Harvested several deer with one shot kills (DRT).

And they do just fine on elk as well. My buddy had a slightly off first shot that hit low on the front quarter at 100 yards. The powerbelt went through both shoulders leaving a fist size hole all the way through. Froze him in his tracks for a well placed second shot. He has also taken a couple deer, both one shot kills (DRT).


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I have two guns that will not shoot them well at all and 1 that shoots them OK. I did work for a bullet manufacturer for years and took customer service calls all day long. I don't have brand loyalty any more as I do not work for them now but I will say that the bullet we heard the most complaints about as far as holding together on big game was the power belt.


----------



## outdoorsisfreedom (Dec 1, 2008)

I shoot a Win, APEX 45. and I use the 225 grain HP Power Belt and i would not hesitate shooting at 150 Yards. I have hunted with the muzzle loader for 3years now and have put down three deer with the power belt bullets I really think they are awsome I have tried the Hornady brand and a few others and I can't get a 5 inch group for nothing. However with the powerbelt I am able to get a 3 to 4 inch groups at 100 yards just fine. I think that it is an awsome bullet.


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

I shot my Elk off of Fish Lake in 2003 and was using 295 grain hollow point power belts(50 cal.)
They are great. I shoot them out of a Knight. Just try them first and see what you think and how your gun shoots, that will tell the story.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I just completed my anterless 2 tag hunt using powerbelts, 245 gr. green tipped with 90 grains of pyrodex. First deer about 75 yards went down in a heap, but I shot her in the neck and hit the cervical spine. The next deer I shot, about 60 yards, through the chest just a little farther back than I wanted, midthorax instead of anterior thorax. She was not excited before and jumped in the air when I shot. There was a puff of dirt quite a ways behind her and I wondered if I had missed. She took off and didn't look like she was hit. I watched her run about 50 yards then she started staggering and then went down. When I got up to her she was dead with foamy blood all over from her nose. The entrance wound and exit wound looked almost identical, both were between ribs. I don't feel like I got much expansion from the powerbelt. When we opened her chest, it was filled with blood but the lungs and heart didn't show the damage I would have hoped for. I guess I'm used to looking at higher velocity centerfire wounds.

I can't complain because she didn't go too far but I wonder about the lack of expansion it seemed to have. I'm afraid I would have killed two deer if there would have been another one behind her.

I'm undecided if I will use powerbelts again or try a sabot.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I will be using a 245gr hollow point this year. I will let ya know how they work for me if i happen to find buck. I know they punch paper real good in my Knight. Put 10 shots in a 3 inch group at 100yrd. (thats good for me anyways lol)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in the 425 gr. Great Plains bullet, but I was on the range the other day sighting in some new "bb gun" sights. When I was satisfied with the sighting in, I loaded her up with a 295 gr. red tipped powerbelt behind 80 gr. of blackpowder. I was very impressed with the results of the powerbelts. 5 rounds one behind the other. They loaded very well in my fouled barrel and even though my group wasn't the tightest, all 5 shots hit a 9 inch circle at 100 yds.
I have yet to shoot a deer with them, and I'm hearing expansion issues on this forum. I plan on using my proven and tested Great Plains for my first (and hopefully only) shot this muzz season, but will reload with a powerbelt for the follow up shot, if that is needed.
As for just plain punching holes in paper, I'm impressed with the powerbelt performance through my TC .54. The pointy little headed devils really reached the 100 yard mark quickly.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used the 348 grain power belts ( .54 cal ) in my older knight LK93 I have taken several deer with them and never did revcover any bullets all my loads were 90 grains of Pyrodex at the time and under 100 yards shots.

From what I have read is to keep the powder charge down, you cannot go out there and shoot 150 grain loads with them. and expect them to hold together after hitting bone.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

I changed this week to power belts 50 cal 245 grain and 777 100 grain, in my knight big horn. 
I was holding out because I have alot of the pyro pellets, but after hearing about all the positive feed back about this combo and the cleaning with the old stuff it was time.
It only took 5 shots, 2 at 100 and 3 at 200 yards and I'm zeroed in. Its a spendy jump but you only get one shot at a trophy and alot of time to SECOND guess.
The only way I'll miss this year is shooter error, man I really need to give that guy a peace of my mind one day.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I use 3 50gr pellets with a 275... nice kick anyway... love the smack


----------

